
The Top 12 Posts Tumblr Didn’t Like - smacktoward
http://www.historicalfirearms.info/post/181783122299/the-top-12-post-tumblr-didnt-like
======
bluedevil2k
The author doesn’t say “why” the photos might have been flagged - is it
because of the phallic nature of the guns?

~~~
masonic
Probably the gun nature of the guns.

~~~
geoah
I don't think tublr has an issue with guns considering that they eventually
allowed the posts and the rest of rather large collection of gun photos wasn't
flagged.

